
Show HN: High School Schedule Manager I Made for My 12th Grade Project - schedutron
https://github.com/schedutron/S-Koo-L
======
phnofive
More on what this is:

>
> [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/schedutron/S-Koo-L/master/...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/schedutron/S-Koo-L/master/Documentation%20Stuff/Data%20Files%20and%20Other%20Stuff.docx)

I would suggest getting the README updated with that intro and definition of a
few terms (proxy, etc.) and losing 90% of the screenshots.

Neat idea, and nice addition to the pronunciations of SQL :)

~~~
schedutron
Thanks for that suggestion; I'd almost forgot about that Word file! When I
made this project I wasn't familiar with Git, the importance of having neat
README's and heck even linting code.

I'll update the README with that file, add few explanations and instead of
having those screenshots I'll try to have a gif that encapsulates a session.

